# Comfort Me With Apples



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Just finished Ruth Reichl's latest, Comfort Me With Apples. A very good read. Written in the same style as Tender At The Bone. Her storytelling ability is even more complex in her new book. I can't tell where the reality ends and the embellishment begins (except for her narration of her trip to China). I hope she writes more. Admittedly a fan (she is to me what MFK Fischer was to her), I subscribe to Gourmet simply to read her Editor's note. Having finished Dining Out right before reading Comfort Me..., the book starts off almost as if she is defending herself as a critic. But as you read and read, you see that her role as a restaurant reviewer is merely an aspect of her life and that her real passion is writing about food and the experiences surrounding it.

Anyone else read it?


----------

